# Supporting Your Rabbits In Tough Time$



## Pipp (Mar 20, 2009)

Feel free to add to this post. (Tips and bunny gardens and vet care will be especially appreciated).


:thanks:


*RECESSION-PROOFING YOUR RABBITS* 


Rabbits can be among the most inexpensive pets to feed with a little effort and creativity. 

*Vegetables* 

- the healthiest and the least expensive bunny diet item can be a large, varied fresh and FREE bunny vegetable salad courtesy of your grocery storeâs produce manager (and Mother Nature). 

- ask the Produce Manager for fresh but not salable sections of the âcompostâ vegetables, like carrot tops, beet greens, celery and broccoli leaves, radish tops, parsley and cilantro stems, the outer cabbage leaves, fennel leaves and other cast offs. If youâre a good customer and friendly, most produce stores will gladly save these items for you. 

- also, salad bars and other food venues can provide the âbonesâ (as JimD aptly calls them) â the cores of lettuce, broccoli, cauliflower and cabbage heads, herb, spinach and other stems that can nicely âfluff upâ a bunny salad.

- favorite bunny treats include grape vines, berry leaves and similar items that may be available from gardeners or commercial growers in your area. 

- bunny salads can be augmented with âsafeâ grass and dandelions (safe = pesticide-free, pulled not cut, and unsoiled by other animals). 

- spring is coming and so are farmer's markets. Depending on where you are, veggies here might be cheaper than in grocery stores. Again, also, ask about getting the leafy greens from veggies such as carrots, radishes, beets, etc. that people rarely eat.


*Bunny Gardens* 

- one large dill plant can provide a daily herbal treat and is easy to grow. Fresh kale, lettuce and other vegetables are also easy to grow and can provide season-long fine dining (in the rabbit world). 

- even if you don't have space for a garden, some herbs such as basil and mint grow great in pots and grow back quickly, making cheap year-round herbs available. Even carrots can be grown in a tub on a balcony or porch. 









photo courtesy of  The Rabbit House Blog

- bunnies love many flowers, for example: nasturtiums (edible flowers and leaves, for both buns and humans), salad burnett (same, lovely red flowers), pineapple sage (same), ornamental kale, violets and violas, pot marigold, roses (leaves, petals, rosehips are all edible), "Red Rubin" and other ornamental Basil, golden sage, Anise Hyssope, Lovage (celery-like taste), Chervil, Chamomile, Shingiku (Japanese edible chrysanthemum), Pansy.


*Weeds, Grass and Trees *

- seek out wildlife-free and pesticide-free areas with dandelion and grass, two great bunny staples. Research your geographic location for other edible plants. 

- oat, barley and wheat grass seeds are cheap and easy to grow in your own large trays where you can be sure its free from pesticides (and animal urine and feces), you don't need to buy expensive 'cat grass' from pet stores. 

- organic fruit tree branches, especially apple and pear, are popular as are other trees like willow. (Check the 'safe' lists). Organic landscapers are happy to let you know where they're pruning. Just bake them in the oven for an hour to dry them out and kill any bacteria and they're safe and delicious! 


*Hay* 

- Hay is an inexpensive universal tool for nutrition, waste disposal and entertainment. Timothy or other good grass hays can be bought from horse farms and feed stores in bales weighing anywhere from 40 to 120 pounds for $5 to $20. 

- If a small truck isnât available and a small car is the only option, itâs worth breaking up a bale and filling as many industrial garbage bags and/or Rubbermaid containers as possible, leaving behind what doesnât fit. Even ending up with a half bale is worth the savings. 

- check with equestrian centers, riding clubs, farms with horses and even local zoos for hay supplies. Many will let you come and scoop up the leftover hay when they break up their bales, or let you have a flake or two for small change. 

- hay farmers and feed stores will also often let you scoop up clean loose hay into bags or small storage bins for free. 

*Litter* 

- newspaper and the 'fines' from hay (the dust and small stem pieces) is a very functional and economical litter. And its virtually free.

- you can buy large bags of wood pellet or aspen shaving litter at feed or farm stores, including pellets for horse stalls. These usually cost around $5 for 40 lbs, instead of the more expensive versions at pet stores. 


*Food Pellets*

â if you're using the 'Cadillac' of pellets, the Oxbow timothy hay brand, check cheaper alternatives like Martins Less Active (in Canada), Zupreem, Kaytee Complete and others which are also timothy-based with high fibre counts. 

- if you're feeding alfalfa pellets, many feed stores sell 40lb bags of reasonably good pellets for just $10. Cheap alfalfa pellets are fine in very small amounts (along with hay and vegetables) as long as the rabbit isnât overweight or has calcium issues (bladder sludge, kidney stones, etc).

- mix inexpensive pellets with pricier brands.

Suggestions: Form a small local âbunny co-opâ for buying and splitting hay, pellets, bedding and even vegetables with other bunny slaves in your area. 

Advertise for participants on Craigslist.com and on local / neighborhood community boards, and post in the appropriate 'Locations' section on RO.


*Housing* 

- traditional pet store bunny cages are expensive and way too small, and most are very uncomfortable because rabbits need the security of a âhideaway and also prefer a solid roof over their heads so they instinctively feel protected against hawks and other predators. 

- they also need more than one level to stretch their legs in a hopping motion a few horizontal steps don't provide the proper movement. 

- cheap wire cube shelving can easily be assembled with plastic ties and made into all shapes and sizes of multi-level cages and pens, for half the price of a store-bought cage. 

- a 'wanted' ad in Craigslist and other community boards looking for used cube shelving often yields good results (especially when students are finishing their terms for the summer). Also keep a lookout at yard sales and second hand stores. 

- old furniture such as discarded dressers, cupboards, credenzas, tables and cabinets can be easily converted into innovative and roomy bunny homes.

- cardboard boxes make excellent disposable litter boxes and hideaways.


*Spaying/Neutering* 

- shop for price comparisons in all areas you have access to (although more important than price will be the vetâs previous rabbit spay and neuter experience). 

- call your local rabbit rescue. They may know of inexpensive vets or even bunny-savvy spay and neuter clinics. (If youâre truly poor and your female rabbit needs an emergency spay or you have a male who could potentially impregnate females on the premises, the rescue may be able to arrange a discount).

- donât scrimp on things like pain meds or anesthetics, but the vet bill may include feedings and other general care that youâre able to do at home, so ask for an itemized estimate/invoice prior to agreeing to the surgery and ask for adjustments where possible.

- of course adopting an already spayed/neutered rabbit from a rescue in the first place is usually the most cost-efficient way around this one. Most rescues receive low-cost surgeries and can offer an adoption fee priced much lower than the cost of surgery on a non-rescue rabbit. 


*Vet Care*

- rabbits can be very inexpensive pets to feed and house, but the funds saved on those areas may well end up going to vet care. Rabbits are notoriously bad for telling you 'Where does it hurt?' and diagnostics can get pricey. However, treating some grass roots ailments first and escalating treatment and diagnostics as each cause is eliminated can ultimately save money. 

- talk to the vet about ordering one test/treatment at a time instead of multiple tests at once. This may save on costly lab work and x-ray charges, although this will be negated if the vet charges exam fees for each test. (They shouldn't). 

- ask in advance if the vet you want to see will write prescriptions that can be filled at low-cost outside pharmacies. It may be more cost effective to see a slightly more expensive vet who will allow you cheaper meds.

- share larger containers of common medications with your bunny co-op group and keep track of who may have left-over medications on hand not yet expired. 

- some vets won't charge for re-checks after treatment. Research this in advance as well. 

- research rabbit-savvy vets and ask questions to determine their knowledge in advance of the appointments. Don't be afraid to send them a questionnaire. Many many rabbits end up needing a second appointment elsewhere which doubles the cost of treatment.

- SHOP AROUND. Vet prices can vary drastically from area to area. It may be worth a longer drive.

- if a rabbit needs an emergency vet visit and extended care beyond the emergency hours, compare the costs of moving the rabbit to a regular rabbit-savvy vet as soon as one opens.

Additional: Emergency Care 

- consider purchasing the equipment and supplies needed to administer your own subcutaneous fluids, learn how to use them and have them on hand in your first aid kit. 

- also consider purchasing inexpensive injectable penicillin meant for farm animals from a feed store and familiarize yourself with dosages and giving injections. 

- if a vet is about to administer fluids or prescribe antibiotics, make sure they know that you have these supplies at home and would prefer to do your own if possible. If it's the right treatment, most will agree and the services on your bill will be reduced. 

NB: DO NOT USE EITHER WITHOUT A VET'S PERMISSION!!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 20, 2009)

Many newspapers sell their "end of the rolls" of paper - I'm not sure how much they cost but I used to pay $3 - $5 I think and my kids would make murals out of these. 

You can use them instead of newspaper to line the cages with if you want. Check with your local newspaper to see if they sell the end of the rolls.

~~~~

For the medications I like to keep on hand for the rabbits (simethicone/baby gas meds, etc) - I use the store brands versus the name brand.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 20, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> *RECESSION-PROOFIND YOUR RABBITS*


*RECESSION-PROOFING YOUR RABBITS* (Spell-Check)


----------



## Pipp (Mar 20, 2009)

Uh... I'm inventing new words? :biggrin2:

(Hey, it was a rush job!)

:thanks:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 21, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> *Vegetables*
> 
> - spring is coming and so are farmer's markets. Depending on where you are, veggies here might be cheaper than in grocery stores. Again, also, ask about getting the leafy greens from veggies such as carrots, radishes, beets, etc. that people rarely eat.


- Go for the green leafed vegetables such as Romaine lettuce, Looseleaf lettuce,andSpinach (highest in nutrients), but not the Iceburg and Butterhead lettuce. Note Spinach is high in calcium. Comparisons.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 21, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> *Litter*
> 
> - you can buy large bags of wood pellet or aspen shaving litter at feed or farm stores, including pellets for horse stalls. These usually cost around $5 for 40 lbs, instead of the more expensive versions at pet stores.


- wood pellets are available at local hardware stores sold as wood stove pellets.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 21, 2009)

Since the recession started I have been buying everything in bulk, wood shavings in a huge bag for bedding horses for 8 euro which last about a month, hay for 8 euro that lasts over a month, and 20lb bag of pellets for 20 euro which last about 9-10 weeks


----------



## Becca (Mar 21, 2009)

For UK members, in Pets at Home they sell a bag of straw for less than Â£8 that expands to 8 times the size out of the bag. It lasts between 4-6 weeks for 3 rabbit cages


----------



## naturestee (Mar 21, 2009)

If you're in a really, really tough spot, talk to your local Salvation Army or Humane Society. Some have programs for providing food to pets whose humans have lost their jobs, etc. Most are for cats and dogs, but it doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 21, 2009)

ok i am starting to post on here now


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2009)

Toys! Don't stress not affording the expensive things you see. Paper towel rolls, Toilet Paper rolls, paper bags.... Stuff them with hay and you have a toy. Soda boxes are awesome hidey spots.


----------



## Spring (Mar 22, 2009)

I've also found with most feedstores around here that if you say you have rabbits or small animals and only need a bit of hay, they will let you bag the excess from broken bales, stuff that falls off etc. for free! Especially if they get large loads of bales in, there is always lots and lots of excess hay. It would work if you had a one or two bunnies, but with 5, I'd be having to make several trips to the feedstore a week!
All you have to do is ask, since most don't mind as long as you're not taking any off whole bales/breaking up bales yourself .


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 22, 2009)

Bunny Gardening:

If you have no space for a vegetable garden, or your landlord (or parents) won't let you start one, get creative.
There are lots of edibles that can be disguised as flowers and look good tucked into a flower bed.
Some examples: nasturtiums (edible flowers and leaves, for both buns and humans), salad burnett (same, lovely red flowers), pineapple sage (same), ornamental kale, violets and violas, pot marigold, roses (leaves, petals, rosehips are all edible), "Red Rubin" and other ornamental Basil, golden sage, Anise Hyssope, Lovage (celery-like taste), Chervil, Chamomile, Shingiku (Japanese edible chrysanthemum), Pansy.

That's all I can think of for now, there must be more. Most herbs can look nice, tucked in among other flowers, too.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 23, 2009)

thats a good idea ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 24, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> If you're in a really, really tough spot, talk to your local Salvation Army or Humane Society. Some have programs for providing food to pets whose humans have lost their jobs, etc. Most are for cats and dogs, but it doesn't hurt to ask!



You should also contact your closest rabbit rescue. Twice during 2008, GRR was able to keeprabbits from being surrendered by providing a bale of hay and 50 lbs. of food to the owner. Total cost to us = $60. Result = 7 less rabbits in rescue. These were people who didn't want to give up their pets, but just needed a little temporary help.

Our rescue also has what we call our B.U.N.S. program. Rabbit owners, regardless of income, can purchase spay/neuter certificates for $50. We have a number of rabbit-savvy veterinarians signed up who accept these certificates.


----------



## treasuresandstuff (Jun 10, 2010)

If you pull grass from a safe area you can use an old window screen to sun dry it yourself making your own "hay" mix, just be sure you aren't grabbing anything toxic and know what poison oak and ivy look like! You do not want to find out if you or your rabbit is allergic the hard way. This "hay" can be stored in cubes from cubed shelving or plastic milk crates.


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 2, 2010)

grow your own carrot tops!

its so easy, get a saucer, fill it with water then just take the tops of your carrots left over from cooking and leave them for about a week. you should get green sprouts coming up. 

buns love these and its free and easy  no pots or soil or anything needed


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 6, 2010)

*maxysmummy wrote: *


> grow your own carrot tops!
> 
> its so easy, get a saucer, fill it with water then just take the tops of your carrots left over from cooking and leave them for about a week. you should get green sprouts coming up.
> 
> buns love these and its free and easy  no pots or soil or anything needed


This is AWESOME!!! I just started it a few days ago and I already have little green sprouts coming up.


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 6, 2010)

yay im glad someone has benefited form my knowledge lol!

seriously my buns go crazy for carrot tops!


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 7, 2010)

Mine too, I always just make sure to buy the carrots with the carrot tops but the carrot tops are always gone long before the carrots so this is just awesome!


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 8, 2010)

free toys? - go to your local hardware store or massive warehouse store and a lot of the time they have a section at the front for free cardboard boxes.

our bunnings near us has a massive bin full of clean unwaxed cardboard boxes in all different shapes and sizes, some long tunnelly ones, some small ones some big ones. we just get a couple and chuck it in the boys hutches and they chew it up, play with it, dig it, rip it or completely ignore it... it doesnt really matter cause its free 

and we've noticed our boys prefer playing with boxes and toilet rolls more than any store bought toys >.<


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 24, 2010)

One of my rabbit's favorite games is bowling the butter box. She has a small box that was from stick butter that she will push out of her house door. I am then expected to return the box to the top right away so she can toss it out again! It has been a great and free way to play together! So many of the things I use in the kitchen have good boxes for both the rabbit and gerbils.


----------



## Lucille (Jun 4, 2011)

Plan purchases ahead. Many of us live in urban and suburban places and of course it is the farms where hay can be had cheapest. With gas costs these days you would not want to travel 100 miles just to get hay, but if you are planning to go out to rural areas anyway- for a family reunion or other travel, plan ahead, contact a farm or two, and see if you can stock up with hay for much less money.


----------



## Tutter (Jan 9, 2012)

cheap and easy fun treat/toy!

take the tub from the inside of a toilet roll and stuff it with hay/grass and hide some treats inside of the hay. my buns can spend hours playing about with this and getting their treats!


----------



## sanchez (Apr 23, 2012)

cheap jerseys from china
football jerseys wholesale


----------



## kagerod (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been asking friends (and work, since I work in a kitchen) for their extras - carrot tops, lettuce, the 'feathers' on celery, etc., or other veggies that are going bad or they aren't going to eat for whatever reason. 

I also am planting a garden for my bunnies, made mostly of dandelion seeds. They'll grow quickly, and I can harvest it often. The seeds are completely free - just nick 'em from a place where you know no pesticides are sprayed.

There's also several locally owned organic shops in my city, and with a bit of busing around at night I can pick up lots of fresh veggies that aren't saleable, that they put outside for people to pick up. They also put cut-off parts. If you're really courageous (it is illegal technically), dumpster-diving is a good option. Haven't got to that point yet.

I have to live cheaply because I'm in college, but my bunnies get the best stuff I can get them.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 18, 2012)

:clapping:

Wonderful ideas! 

I have found the favorite toys are repurposed household items. I make castles out of empty cereal boxes, oatmeal boxes, toilet paper roles, etc. Bunnies have fun exploring and rearranging them.

Buying timothy hay in bulk works really well. Last year I bought a 50lb bale and it lasted the whole year for one bunny and I keep multiple boxes full of it around the bunny room for food, litter, play and digging.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 19, 2012)

Ooops. Just thought about it some more and realized that the 50lb timothy hay bale lasted about 7 months. Sorry I got confused about when I bought it. But still it was a great savings over buying in smaller quantity.


----------

